# synchro icloud et carnet d'adresse



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je m'aperçois que le carnet d'adresse de icloud est vide. c'est pour cela que j'ai un carnet différent sur chacun de mes appareils. comment faire pour que le carnet soit sur le cloud ? 
Là je suis perdu je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe  

Merci


----------



## pb88081 (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Avant iCloud j'avais mes contacts sur Gmail. J'ai donc synchronisé mes contacts Gmail sur l'ordinateur dans le Carnet d 'adresses. De là j'ai fait une sauvegarde de ces contacts en vCards (exporter).
Puis j'ai configuré par les Préférences du Carnet d'adresses du Mac mon compte iCloud puis j'ai importé le fichier vCards (précédemment exporté).
Sur iCloud, par le navigateur, tous les contacts seront présents.

Si tu as plusieurs compte mail il faudra pour chacun procéder de cette façon.
On ne peut pour l'instant sur iCloud importer une vCards.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
merci, mais cela ne m'avance pas beaucoup...
J'ai 144 contacts sur le mac 67 sur mon iphone. j'ai une synchro en wifi. je devrais avoir le meme nombre de contact ?
je choisi bien contacts (tous)

et je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai rien sur le cloud alors que la synchro des calendriers fonctionne.
je n'arrive pas a envoyer les contacts sur le cloud....:hein:


je progresse... le fait de cocher et décocher carnet d'adresses dans icloud de préférences système vient de faire apparaitre 67 fiches...


----------



## pb88081 (18 Novembre 2011)

Ce sont bien les 144 contacts du Mac qui doivent être sur iCloud ? Donc sur iPhone aussi ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2011)

Ben oui je le voudrais bien...


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2011)

Décidement plus ça va moins ça va, me voici avec deux comptes icloud dans mon carnet d'adresses. par contre maintenant j'ai bien 144 contact sur mon cloud...


----------



## pb88081 (18 Novembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben oui je le voudrais bien...



Le mail pour iCloud est bien le même sur Mac et iPhone ?
Si oui sur iPhone dans le compte mail iCloud décoche contacts, ils seront supprimés (les 67) puis recoche le et attends il faut que l'iPhone soit connecté Wifi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> Décidement plus ça va moins ça va, me voici avec deux comptes icloud dans mon carnet d'adresses. par contre maintenant j'ai bien 144 contact sur mon cloud...



Dans les Préférences carnet d'adresses tu as certainement rentré deux comptes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------

Le plus simple faire sauvegarde des contacts du Mac dans le carnet d'adresses par exporter.
Puis reconfigure tous tes appareils. Puis importe la sauvergarde sur ton Mac dans carnet d'adresses


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Effectivement un second compte icloud est apparu dans mes préférences systèmes. Il s'agit de mon compte apple. j'ignore comment il est apparu et pourquoi??? 
Enfin si je me doute, récemment, j'ai déménagé ma session pour une autre session afin de résoudre des problèmes de trackpad.

En tut cas merci c'est résolu


----------

